# C`s Short Shifters?



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Anyone have them for the GTRs and GTS-Ts?

C`s just went out of business and we are thinking of doing
a GB, any interest? 

They are a direct stock replacement that cuts about 30% shorter shift. They usually go for $300 plus shipping from other companies. We are going to possibly do it for $210.95 shipped to anywhere in North America.

Also we can supply at the same time drag shifters.

JT


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

No takers?

Do you guys like your cars stock?

JT


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Hm, well, the number of actual Skyline owners on here is pretty low to say the least 

J


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

double post


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

Err...

I personally do not like the C's Short Shift kit for the 5 speed GT-R box, and yes, I prefer the OEM shifter to that particular one.

Cheers!


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

StraightSix----FC, FD, SA?

GTR Power--Ever used an ACTUAL C's shifter? Did you have problems or something, since they are VERY popular here in Japan on GTRs especially.

JT


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

Jt-Imports said:


> *StraightSix----FC, FD, SA?
> 
> GTR Power--Ever used an ACTUAL C's shifter? Did you have problems or something, since they are VERY popular here in Japan on GTRs especially.
> 
> JT *


Yes I have. Why? They are notorious for killing syncros.

My theory is, if you need to shift faster, shift faster. Don't put in parts that will hurt your car. I like the NISMO Solid bushing shifter- same throw and height as stock, better feel with the solid bushing... and my syncros like it too. Better than stock? That's subjective, but for me the stock one or the NISMO one works great.

As for them being popular in Japan... there are lots of things that are popular there that I find curious- like using multiple 500HP fuel pumps on a fuel system that doesn't need it. Just because the Japanese do it doesn't necessarily make it the best way or the best option.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

> As for them being popular in Japan... there are lots of things that are popular there that I find curious- like using multiple 500HP fuel pumps on a fuel system that doesn't need it. Just because the Japanese do it doesn't necessarily make it the best way or the best option.


Good point, I hate people replying with the "in Japan" argument 

While I don't own a complete Skyline (I have a R33 half cut in the backyard...I dont really think it counts) my VL Calais has a 5 speed Skyline gearbox, and after trying a short shifter I'd prefer the stock one.....

Probably just a matter of taste as I'm not really into drags......


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Well I guess you should return your cars then HEHE

"In Japan" well I guess I should go back to the states so I can say what people are doing there? DAMN

They are notorious for killing syncros--- I have a lot of mixed responces on this. I mean after ALL people have to blame it on a part, they would never say "I cant shift for shite"

there are lots of things that are popular there that I find curious- like using multiple 500HP fuel pumps on a fuel system that doesn't need it-----Well enlighten us with all this Japanese you know so you can read what these people are actually doing with their GTRs, I mean after all you Know its just a stock motor, stock injectors, and a turbo and he is running .8 bar right? Hummm

Im begining to see why NO ONE comes to this forum. Everyone seems to bash shite before they know anything...


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

Jt-Imports said:


> *Well I guess you should return your cars then HEHE*




I'll assume you're directing this post at me so I'll respond.

Why should I return my car? I've owned my car for 11 years.

I'm probably one of the few original owners of a R32 GT-R. I have seen quite a lot of "shite" tuning from Japan.



> *
> 
> "In Japan" well I guess I should go back to the states so I can say what people are doing there? DAMN*




You should. Most of the big brands do. For example, all engine internals from HKS and Trust are manufactured in the US- but don't take my word for it...



> *
> 
> They are notorious for killing syncros--- I have a lot of mixed responces on this. I mean after ALL people have to blame it on a part, they would never say "I cant shift for shite"*




Funny, I never had problems with my syncros on my '66 Jag... or 2002 M3... or 2000 S2000... or my sold King Motorsports Integra Type R w/ Neuspeed shifter... or the POS Skip Barber Formula Dodge school race car... or my OEM shifter equipped GT-R. I guess it's got to be me then... 



> *
> there are lots of things that are popular there that I find curious- like using multiple 500HP fuel pumps on a fuel system that doesn't need it-----Well enlighten us with all this Japanese you know so you can read what these people are actually doing with their GTRs, I mean after all you Know its just a stock motor, stock injectors, and a turbo and he is running .8 bar right? Hummm*




So you tell me why they have enough fuel pressure and flow for 1500-2000HP when they only use 550 injectors. Even the old Group A cars never ran stupid high fuel pressure from just external Bosch pumps. The Gibson car (built by NISMO) used a cam driven mechanical pump on the block to raise pressure... the sensible way... but that was because they didn't have 1000cc injectors readlily available back then. So now these "brilliant" Japanese shops are building cars with all this fuel pressure and not making that much HP... I don't need to read Japanese to understand stupidity.



> *Im begining to see why NO ONE comes to this forum. Everyone seems to bash shite before they know anything... *


Err... you asked us why we didn't like C's short shift kits... and then tried to taunt us. I am merely telling you that, no, I don't like that kit, and no, I see no reason why anyone should want it either.

Besides, who wants a part that has no warranty? There's a reason why C's went out of business.

Oh- and I would never intentionally "bash" someone here. The Mod is a friend of mine and I would never want to put him in a difficult position.


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

w/ Neuspeed shifter----You said it....

HKS-Trust--- Made is the US huh? Thats a laugh.... Maybe I should hook you up with my HKS rep, or Trust Rep?

GTR--Was a car made for Japan, it just came to the US and Aus

So you tell me why they have enough fuel pressure and flow for 1500-2000HP when they only use 550 injectors. Even the old Group A cars never ran stupid high fuel pressure from just external Bosch pumps. The Gibson car (built by NISMO) used a cam driven mechanical pump on the block to raise pressure... the sensible way... but that was because they didn't have 1000cc injectors readlily available back then. So now these "brilliant" Japanese shops are building cars with all this fuel pressure and not making that much HP... I don't need to read Japanese to understand stupidity.----Back then huh? wow that was deep

Also it all depends on what shop. You just dont understand Japan. I have been here for 9 years and still dont have a 100% grasp. Sometimes they do shite to WASTE money, or do it for looks, NOT because they think its the right way....

Lets see some evidence because your WORD seems to be falling apart.

Just because you have a GTR for 11 years doesnt make you right thats for sure. Anyway if you actually drive it sycros usually take a DUMP in most Nissans at around 100,000


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

Jt-Imports said:


> *w/ Neuspeed shifter----You said it....*




Said what?

What are you implying?

Show me how that item has any correlation to whatever you are insinuating.




> *HKS-Trust--- Made is the US huh? Thats a laugh.... Maybe I should hook you up with my HKS rep, or Trust Rep?*




You have blinders on.

HKS pistons are made by JE.

Trust uses Carillo rods.

Crower makes entire parts kits that are used by the big companies and brand engineered (stickered up).

Those are just a few examples. US engine parts technology is far superior to the Japanese. It's an industry fact.



> *GTR--Was a car made for Japan, it just came to the US and Aus*




So what? It's just a car. Unless the physics are different in Japan than they are for the rest of the world, the same theories apply.

What are you trying to say?




> *So you tell me why they have enough fuel pressure and flow for 1500-2000HP when they only use 550 injectors. Even the old Group A cars never ran stupid high fuel pressure from just external Bosch pumps. The Gibson car (built by NISMO) used a cam driven mechanical pump on the block to raise pressure... the sensible way... but that was because they didn't have 1000cc injectors readlily available back then. So now these "brilliant" Japanese shops are building cars with all this fuel pressure and not making that much HP... I don't need to read Japanese to understand stupidity.----Back then huh? wow that was deep*




Again, what are you saying? Can you bring something of merit to this thread instead of rehashing what I wrote and putting some silly, irrelevant remark at the end? At least take the time to use quotes.



> *
> Also it all depends on what shop. You just dont understand Japan. I have been here for 9 years and still dont have a 100% grasp. Sometimes they do shite to WASTE money, or do it for looks, NOT because they think its the right way....*




Really? I don't understand Japan?

I worked closely with several major Japanese companies during my career in optics.

I don't need to live in a country to understand it. What I do know is they don't do things for the right reasons all the time, hence the stupid fuel systems amongst other things. That is all I have to know- so just because YOU say all the GTRs in Japan use the C's shifter doesn't mean that the C's shifter is good- in fact I tend to disregard what "everyone in Japan" is using without further study. In my testing of the C's shifter for the GT-R it significantly shortened the life of the syncros- specifically second, third and fourth- which is not a surprise since those tend to be the ones used the most.




> *
> Lets see some evidence because your WORD seems to be falling apart.*




Au contrare.

I have presented the facts. You have presented... nothing. The onus of responsiblity lies upon you to provide proof.



> *
> Just because you have a GTR for 11 years doesnt make you right thats for sure. Anyway if you actually drive it sycros usually take a DUMP in most Nissans at around 100,000 *


100,000 what? Kms? Miles? Yen? Dollars?

How many cars in Japan are actually driven over 100,000 Kms? Not that many- and there are very few high mileage GT-Rs. GT-R syncros will wear out well before 100,000 KMs.

Hmm... I've actually owned a GT-R for 11 years. You have... how many years of ownership experience? How many engines have you built for your own GT-R? How many transmissions have you built for your GT-R? I would have to say my ownership experience and parts testing, with nothing to gain, outweighs some shop's sales pitch for parts that have been shown to be detrimental.

That's the last post I will make in this thread. Good luck with your sales.


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

100,000kms

How many cars in Japan are actually driven over 100,000 Kms? Not that many- and there are very few high mileage GT-Rs. GT-R syncros will wear out well before 100,000 KMs-----R32s dont have much of a choice.

I never wanted a GTR, except for a R34 so I have no experience. I do however know and talk to several mechs at Topsecret, Trust, HKS, etc.....


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

Jt-Imports said:


> *
> 
> I never wanted a GTR, except for a R34 so I have no experience. I do however know and talk to several mechs at Topsecret, Trust, HKS, etc..... *


you know people at these places?


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

EVO8 said:


> *you know people at these places? *


Yes.

JT


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

> _
> I never wanted a GTR, except for a R34 so I have no experience. I do however know and talk to several mechs at Topsecret, Trust, HKS, etc..... [/B]_


_ 

Well I have owned a GT-R for only 2 1/2 years. I guess that I don't know shit compared to you. You live in Japan so you know everything there is to know about motorsports and GTR's, even though' you have no experience'. How many times has Nissan and Toyota attempted the 24 hours of Le Mans and FAILED? Only Mazda has cracked that nut. But the Japanese know everything, that's why they have only done it once.

Sorry to let you know that they have their own way of doing things that is unique to them. Not better or significantly worse than the rest of the world. How many F1 races did Honda lose before it started winning? Quite a lot. Toyota and Honda haven't done shit in the last few years.

Ohhh, too bad that I have worked for Nissan for the last 15 years and for Electramotive for 6 years before that. I have been around race cars since I was in diapers. But hey, you know more than the rest of us since you are going to be importing GT-R's in the next few weeks.

GTR Power has owned a GTR for more years than anyone I know. His was the second or third of the 60 or 70 GTR's that I have driven in the past few years. Not to mention the hundreds of other Nissans that I have driven, or the NISMO cars that I have built with the NISMO engineers from Japan, including my GTR that is the only NISMO GTR in the USA.

Dude you seem to think that you are the shit. You are not. This forum is mainly a Sentra deal because it is a US based forum. There are a whopping 100 GT-R's in the US. So of course there isn't a big following and with so many forums there is a small amount of owners on each forum. My friend owns this forum and asked me to mod. I will help him the best I can, but be too much of an ass and I will ban you. This forum is to exchange information, learn and talk some smack. If it gets out of hand I lock threads that outlive their usefullness. I am very tolerant, but I can be pushed too far._


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Thats why this forum is SOOOOO small. No one comes here because you guys know ALL.

This owns that, he owns this.

Neuspeed shifter are the same as C`s? WOW

He has that, this is no good. He you guys know ALL
and thats ok.

I garantee you guys arent the shit either. Im offering
options. People have these options and you guys are
NOT the guiding light, weither your a MOD or you own
your own store, or your one of the 1million that served
at a Nissan dealer, makes we want to shake your hand.

Too bad US dealers of info are just as bad as Japan dealers
they all dont seem to know much. Even if you were a 
mech, ok I got a cookie for you. WOW you have been changing
oil, plugs, wires, and a tune-up every once and a while. Let
me shake your hand again.

I have been to other Nissan forums, that dont come out on my first post and say you dont know this you dont know that. Its
call a welcome of ALL OPINIONS! Continue to not even be second
best enjoy, thats where you will always be.

For the guys that read this that arent involved in this BS these guys are pushing on everyone, I appoligize. 

No use of banning me. I wont return...... thanks for nothing and enjoy your POS probably not running Cars since your on the internet all the time.

Just because you own it doesnt make it BEST! Jackasses


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I have never claimed to know it all, look at my sig.

Sorry but I have never worked for a dealership . I have only worked for the factory. Been to Japan a few times as well. 

Offer you opinon as such. Not as 'well in Japan everyone does this' it comes off a bit arrogant. When you have a Japanese car and you are tuning it from scratch, some of their stuff doesn't work as advertised. I have already been through that exercise.

Sorry this isn't your first post, more like you 49th.

As I already stated, I am modding as a favor to a friend. Oh since my car doesn't run, Take a look at GT-R magazine #47 or Young Version #53 or Sport Compact Car July/03 issue and not see my car there. Or you can not look up my car in the September/00 issue of Sport Compact Car or Sport Z magazine.

If you don't want to come back fine, less reading for me.

You came on this forum making all kinds of claims that most of us have seen many, many times before. As I said before, go to FA and use the search function. I am tired of the same BS over and over and over every 6 months. 

Funny, I just looked at your website and it is basically all mazda stuff or under construction. The only cross over part is the C's Shifter. Interesting.

Peace, out.


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

Jt-Imports said:


> *Thats why this forum is SOOOOO small. No one comes here because you guys know ALL.
> 
> This owns that, he owns this.*


Huh?

We never said we knew all.

You, on the other hand, profess otherwise.



> *
> Neuspeed shifter are the same as C`s? WOW*




Who said that?

You should learn to read more carefully.

I said-



> *Yes I have. Why? They are notorious for killing syncros.*


That means I have used [past tense] the C's kit in my GT-R- and not anymore since I don't think it's any good at all.

This-



> *Funny, I never had problems with my syncros on my '66 Jag... or 2002 M3... or 2000 S2000... or my sold King Motorsports Integra Type R w/ Neuspeed shifter... or the POS Skip Barber Formula Dodge school race car... or my OEM shifter equipped GT-R. I guess it's got to be me then... *




-means that I have never had a problem in my other cars- which means I don't have a problem with my shifting skill. Learn to read.




> *
> He has that, this is no good. He you guys know ALL
> and thats ok.
> 
> ...




We never said we were "the shit." You sure act like you are though. Neither of us work at a Nissan dealership in ANY capacity.

As for "guiding light" I have other friends that I talk to- for example, see www.kingmotorsports.com and www.veloqxprodrive.com for their information. King is merely the sole North American distributor of Mugen and most successful sedan racing team in the US (Grand Am Cup, Motorola Cup, SCCA Club Racing, SCCA Pro, SCCA Speed World Challenge- champions/winners in each) and Veloqx Prodrive recently won the 24 Hours of LeMans in the GTS category.

To be blunt, I have much better sources of advice than many, if not most, people for building high performance sedans.



> *
> Too bad US dealers of info are just as bad as Japan dealers
> they all dont seem to know much. Even if you were a
> mech, ok I got a cookie for you. WOW you have been changing
> ...




Irrelevant to the subject at hand.



> *
> I have been to other Nissan forums, that dont come out on my first post and say you dont know this you dont know that. Its
> call a welcome of ALL OPINIONS! Continue to not even be second
> best enjoy, thats where you will always be.*




You sure didn't welcome my opinion after asking for it.

You taunt us by asking-



> *No takers?
> 
> Do you guys like your cars stock?
> 
> *




I would say you were not gracious.



> *
> For the guys that read this that arent involved in this BS these guys are pushing on everyone, I appoligize.
> 
> No use of banning me. I wont return...... thanks for nothing and enjoy your POS probably not running Cars since your on the internet all the time.*




Not running?

I guess Sport Compact Car's video taping and taking photos today at California Speedway of Sean pushing the hell out of my car because he sure ain't drivin' it if it ain't runnin'.

Again, wrong, and again, irrelevant.



> *Just because you own it doesnt make it BEST! Jackasses *


We never said we were the best.

No-one said you were banned. Nismo Skyline only said-



> *be too much of an ass and I will ban you.*




The ball's in your court. Stop being an ass.


----------

